# Subscriber Area Moving



## Morrus (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm in the process of populating the brand new subscriber area, which is part of the newly rebuilt downloads area.  So far, WotC, ZEITGEIST, and SANTIAGO are all present and correct, but let me know if you have any problems.  Thanks!


----------



## gideonpepys (Nov 9, 2013)

Looks to me as if clicking on _Revelations from the Mouth of a Madman_ takes you to _Cauldron Born_ files.

Like the changes, though.


----------



## Starfox (Nov 11, 2013)

Seems much clearer now, thanks.


----------

